# harvesting a tad early?



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok guys here is the deal i have some things coming up and i was just wondering how bad does it hurt if i had to harvest like 4 four days early would it seriously hurt my yield or would it be alright? I just need to know kinda soon lol so i hope yall reply fast to this thanks everybody


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2008)

*IMO 4 or 5 days really isn't gonna hurt all that much as far as yield goes.  *


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 22, 2008)

Yo Ho TBG, I agree that yield difference shouldn't be all that great, but what about the trichs ? I would think that with some strains, four or five days might make a big difference depending on the  maturity already ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Yes KK trichromes are another question? Harvesting a bit early your potency could suffer. Not alot i would imagine but some for sure.   I know when we harvest our plants we'll take one down and wait 4 or 5 days and take another down and so on. Can't really tell the difference between the ones harvested 4 or 5 days apart but when you get into the ones that are harvested a week later. :hubba: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 22, 2008)

Ive spoken to lowryder about this in the shoutbox, Lowryder hasnt a clue about the trich developement and is working on the pistil colouring.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 22, 2008)

Borrowed for educational purposes and my thanks go to the founder.

Lowryder, this is helpful.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 22, 2008)

yea i think i may go ahead and chop them today give it a couple more hours of though but yea thanks everybody probl pm you tbg


----------



## headband (Feb 22, 2008)

whats the big deal making you chop early??, i woundnt think about it, do you have a microscope to check the trichs, thats the only way you know which high your getting, and if she's done.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks headband i just have some family coming over that some of them are goverment agents and yea lol im not messing around with that lol and a friend had a scope over here and they were turning amber so we are good to go!


----------



## headband (Feb 23, 2008)

hahahh scary, i would harvest a bit early in that case, but its a legal thing for me, so i would just show them, but yea cutttttt emmmm, post the pics plzz


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2008)

Have You Flushed her yet?...Dont you need to flush?..wont it take 5-7 days 2 dry out?..Thanks Friend


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 23, 2008)

pics are in my grow journal headband and i had already flushed her 4u2 and i usually only dry for four days and ill be drying them at a buddies house  and heres a link for ya headband http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17750&page=8


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

i only see baby pics, any harvested pics?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 24, 2008)

lol idk where you see baby pics but go to the last page of the journal


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> Ok guys here is the deal i have some things coming up and i was just wondering how bad does it hurt if i had to harvest like 4 four days early would it seriously hurt my yield or would it be alright? I just need to know kinda soon lol so i hope yall reply fast to this thanks everybody


\

sounds good to me gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## headband (Feb 25, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Have You Flushed her yet?...Dont you need to flush?..wont it take 5-7 days 2 dry out?..Thanks Friend


just to answer this question, no you dont need to flush, if your using organic nutes, i dont see the need, even though i still did, if your using chems, then i would probably think it as more of a necessity, but who am I to say.  You should be giving your plants straight water some time in your schedule if your in soil. I stopped nutes the last week, kept the same amouts of water, but i dont know if it was beneficial or not.


----------

